# Vegas Baby!!



## janok (Aug 15, 2011)

I brought my tripod on my trip to Las Vegas. There are some amazing photo-opportunities in this city.
Backyard in Las Vegas



Backyard in Las Vegas by janokiese, on Flickr
The Strip - Las Vegas



The Strip - Las Vegas by janokiese, on Flickr
Hotel skyline



Hotel skyline by janokiese, on Flickr
My next ride



My next ride by janokiese, on Flickr

============================================
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## nos33 (Aug 15, 2011)

those are sweet.  I am planning on going out there in October.  Have you seen their sign graveyard?  I think it is called the Boneyard. And searching i have yet to see someone go in there and take HDR's


----------



## janok (Aug 15, 2011)

Tnx for the feedback. I have not been there - but it seems like an ideal place to do some HDR shooting
boneyard las vegas - Google Search


----------



## annie57 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, what great shots! I liked all of them.


----------



## mistermonday (Aug 15, 2011)

Wonderful shots and very well processed. Which HDR s/w did you use on these?
Tks & regards, Murray


----------



## janok (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. These are photos are taken this 3 shots +/-2EV, processed in Photomatix and pos-processed in CS5 with Toppaz.


----------



## Photogaz (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the last two, well done!


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the pic of the Rolls just pure class they all well done


----------



## Omofo (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 15, 2011)

VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Bynx (Oct 15, 2011)

3 great shots and processing, there must be more!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice.... makes me want to plan a trip back to Vegas!


----------



## that1guy (Oct 16, 2011)

these are some of the better HDR photos I've seen!

any tips you can share? i been HDRing for about a year now 

High Dynamic Ranges! | Facebook

you can see when i first started.. i still like to learn better tips


----------



## Joshb619 (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## janok (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi that1guy
Thanks for the nice feedback. I am using Photomatix,Topaz Adjust and  CS5. I am mostly self-taught, and have been doing photography for a year.
The only course I have taken is a webinar with Tray Ratcliff (Stuck In Customs HDR Photography). Otherwise, I learned my Photomatix from youtube. My workflow is as follows:
-All pictures are taken with 3 exposures +/-2EV, with AV program.
-Pictures is taken in JPEG + RAW, I use RAW the few times I miss on the color balance, (or when I&#8217;m not using the HDR function)
-After I have launched Photomatix I drag & drop the three selected exposures from the Bridge into the Photomatix icon on the toolbar. This starts the HDR process
-I use noise reduction and automatic anti ghosting if needed
-When the image is processed, I don't use any of the presets templates
-I adjust Lightening Adjustments to between-10 and 0 (do not use any presets). With this slider you can reduce the halo by adjusting or increase the HDR-effect
-I put the White Point to about 4% and Black Point to about 0.33%
-After processing is complete I save the processed picture back to default location.
-Then I switch back to the Bridge and the Tone Mapped version ending up next to the three documents that have already been marked out.
-I select the generated image, together with the three originals and choose Tools -> Photoshop -> Load into Photoshop layers from Bridge
Doing this you end up having all 4 images as layers in the CS5 with the Tonemapped version at the top,.
-Remember to align layers if you have not used a tripod, Edit-> Auto align Layers
-Then start with masking the top image using Layer Mask to bring out interesting areas from the original picture into the Tonemapped version - and then Merge Layers. This is the main action to make the images the way I want
-Finally, do I use Topaz Denoise to remove noise and Topaz Adjust to increase colors. You can also use Layer Mask if you just want to have the effect in only part of the picture.

Otherwise there is a lot of good inspiration on HDR Spotting - Gallery of HDR Photos and Community of HDR Photographers and a standard Photomatix tutorial on 



 
Hope it was of some help and good luck


----------



## that1guy (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for ur mini tutorial but I already know these steps and have my own workflow on processing my hdrs I was just wondering and other tips or extras u may throw in there


----------



## jkzo (Oct 29, 2011)

very interesting


----------



## Compaq (Oct 29, 2011)

I just want to point out that in #2 you've got some weird black thing right on top of the tower. Also, there's a dusty smudge thing in the top edge (blue part) in #3..


----------



## myshkin (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice processing.

#1 is a cool shot but I would be curious to see it before the crop. Feels a little tight


----------

